# My Grannies Granny Square Afghan



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

My Grannies Grannie Square
By Paula O. courtesy of Grandma Rachael (RIP) 

This afghan can be made in any size, any yarn you wish. It is so versatile that is the reason it is one I always fall back on. Use any yarn you wish just make sure you use the right size hook for the yarn you choose.
Tip, weave in ends as you go; this will save time a sanity later.
Ch 4, join to form a ring.

Rnd 1ch 3 (counts as first dc here and throughout.) 2 dc on ring. ch 3, *3 dc in ring, repeat from * 3 more times. Join in the top of your first ch 3. You should have 4 groups or 3 dc clusters and 4 ch 3 spaces. 

Rnd 2ch 3, dc into each dc across, * ( 2 dc, ch 3, 2 dc all into ch sp), dc in each dc across to the next ch sp, repeat from * around ending with ( ), join in the top of ch 3

Repeat round 2 making sure to increase each side by 4 stitches (2 on each end). Repeat rounds till you have established the size square you want. I usually do 7 rounds but you can do as many as you like.
Placing right sides together sew or crochet your squares together making sure you stitch them together through the back loops (WRONG SIDE LOOPS) only of your squares, this helps them to lay flatter and makes a nicer finish. 

For a baby afghan I do 7 squares per row. For the baby afghan I made 24 of color A, 16 of color B, and 9 of color C.

Sorry I can't attach the picture as it was taken on my phone and won't co-operate with me now. Find my post in pictures.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

The photo is here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206510-1.html


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I couldn't get it off my phone.



Yarn Happy said:


> The photo is here
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206510-1.html


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I really like that ! Thanks for the photo link .


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love your afghan.


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

Hi knit2bitz I love your Granny square afghan , I think your double crochet, is treble in Australia , Im not sure if this is right ,can someone please let me know as I would like to make this afghan . thank you pam aussie


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. It looks lovely and not terribly difficult!


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

pam j said:


> Hi knit2bitz I love your Granny square afghan , I think your double crochet, is treble in Australia , Im not sure if this is right ,can someone please let me know as I would like to make this afghan . thank you pam aussie


Yes Pam, it's treble in uk too


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you. I will try this one out.


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

thank you for your help ,pam


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your Granny's pattern. I am currently knitting the Reversible Afghan (also shared by a KPer) for my new niece (due in mid-December). Your Granny Square pattern is next on my list. I love the simplicity of the pattern and attractive results. Obviously choosing the right colour combinations is important. The green/white/green and whit variegated blanket you posted is lovely. Thanks again!


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad everyone likes it. It is easy but has a lot of wow factor when done. I love that. And thanks for the Australia/ UK thing. I wouldn't have been able to tell you other then to tell you how to work the stitch. LOL.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knit2bitz said:


> My Grannies Grannie Square
> By Paula O. courtesy of Grandma Rachael (RIP)
> 
> This afghan can be made in any size, any yarn you wish. It is so versatile that is the reason it is one I always fall back on. Use any yarn you wish just make sure you use the right size hook for the yarn you choose.
> ...


I copied the pattern and photos down so that I can put it in my queue for my next baby blanket. I'm trying to work down my WIPs right now, as they are taking over the house.. and in your pattern, 'sk' means skip, right?
OOPS, I better go back and get the ruffle and put in my copy of the pattern too.

It's simply lovely!


----------



## sunkhooks (Jul 4, 2018)

This "2 dc on ring" does that mean in the ring, or in the 3rd chain from the hook?


----------

